# Ball drive and trainablity?



## DoggieDoc (Jul 2, 2008)

I just posted a new topic on my dog and his "ball frenzy". Many responded that this was a good thing. So, on the chance that I sound ignorant, just how does a dog with a high ball drive equates to high trainability?


----------



## eggo520 (Oct 28, 2007)

Ball drive can make a dog extremely trainable because it acts as a means of motivation for the dog to do what you are asking (because it knows it will get the ball). Dogs who don't care about treats or balls are sometimes harder to train because they would rather watch the birds fly overhead than do what you are asking.

I have a male GSD who cares VERY little about treats or toys, especially when we are in a new environment where there are new sights, smells and sounds. This was maddening during formal obedience classes...I would wave a nice, smelly treat right in front of his nose and he would look the other way!









On the other hand, I have a female GSD who we got to train for search and rescue, so her ball drive is extremely high. She was a snap to train compared to my male...as long as I held her toy, her focus was on me and what I wanted her to do.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Think of the ball as a paycheck to the dog. The higher his desire for that paycheck the more he will want to work.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Paycheck is a good way to look at it.

The more a dog wants something, the more willing he is to work for it. This makes it very easy to motivate the dog to want to work. Giving it to him, serves as reward. Witholding it can serve as a correction. All these things make for a highly trainable dog. 

The hardest dog to train is the dog who lacks motivation, and dogs with good ball drive come with a built in, easy method of motivation. This is one of the reasons why such drive is one of the requirements for sport/work dogs.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quote:
> I have a male GSD who cares VERY little about treats or toys, especially when we are in a new environment where there are new sights, smells and sounds. This was maddening during formal obedience classes...I would wave a nice, smelly treat right in front of his nose and he would look the other way!


That can be a sign of stress. If a dog that normally takes food refuses it in a stimulating environment, the dog is past its stress threshold and is overstimulated. We have that problem in training class and other situations but we move away until Renji takes treats again. That's how I know I'm back at his working level.










Easily motivated dogs are easily trained dogs. People who can take komondorok and salukis to UD titles are pretty darn impressive because they have found ways to motivate very independent, difficult to motivate breeds. Not to mention, many of these breeds get bored VERY easily so not only do you have to be creative with motivation and reward but you have to figure out routines that are diverse and unpredictable so the dog doesn't think, "I gave you a dang "sit" three times already, I know how to put my butt on the floor, surely you're daft since you don't understand this, so I'll be on the couch waiting for you to regain your intelligence."


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

I am of the opinion that you can teach a GSD to wax your car if you have a ball handy.


----------



## jsherry (Nov 19, 2004)

Panzer loves a tennis ball and will do anything for one. His recall and sit/stay are much improved when there is a tennis ball in my hand.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My female GSD is not ball or toy motivated. Mind you she will chase anything that moves, but the ball itself isn't really a reward for her, nor does she care to fetch it and bring it back. She is quite trainable, but it is hard work and exhausting for me, having to constantly motivate her in different ways without the aid of toys or even food.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great article to explain this is Playing with Prey Drive: The Key to Attitude and Enthusiasm in Performance Dogs (click here)


----------



## mistermad (Nov 4, 2008)

For those of you who feel that your dog(s) do not have enough 'food or ball' drive/motivation, there is hope I tell you. Reason being, my older dog, who is now 1 and 1/2 years old is ball drive CRAZY. When he was a puppy up until a year old, he was only food motivated. Now, it's a switch. He goes crazier for the ball rather than any type of food. I consider sliced hot dog pieces to be both of my shepherds highest value training aid. However, my older guy loves his ball more now.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

My guy is also extremely ball driven. Recalls with a ball vs. recalls with food treat are like night and day. The ball has also worked well with focus/distration training. He will do ANYTHING for his ball.


----------

